# Inflation now world-wide and how does it effect the Philippines?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

In memory of those who “died suddenly,” in India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Communist China, Vietnam, Malaysia, Tyrannical Australia and New Zealand, December 12-December 19


Courtesy of https://markcrispinmiller.substack.com INDIAMourning the entertainment industry! Marathi actor Parag Bedekar passed away due to heart attackDecember 14, 2022Thane – Thane-based actor Parag Bedekar, who made an impression with his roles in Marathi serials and dramas, passed away due...




ussanews.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I think all countries are smarter than Sri Lanka


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I think all countries are smarter than Sri Lanka


They have fallen into the Chinese debt trap like much of Africa. I'm sure the Philippines is not far from the edge tbwe way they are borrowing for all the infrastructure projects.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I haven't seen inflation this bad in the USA as I can remember. Everything is skyrocketing in cost. A bottle of soda is $2.50. Use to be $1.85. Gas is real expensive here now. It was $5 a gallon in Florida. On the water gas cost $6.75 a gallon and a 30 ft. boat only gets 1 mile to a gallon. A small bag of potato chips is $2.19. Rent is out of site for people needing to rent a place to live.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I haven't seen inflation this bad in the USA as I can remember. Everything is skyrocketing in cost. A bottle of soda is $2.50. Use to be $1.85. Gas is real expensive here now. It was $5 a gallon in Florida. On the water gas cost $6.75 a gallon and a 30 ft. boat only gets 1 mile to a gallon. A small bag of potato chips is $2.19. Rent is out of site for people needing to rent a place to live.
> 
> art


The mid 1970 inflation was briefly more than double that of now.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I have seen on Fox news - several times - that if USA inflation were measured the same way it was measured during President Carter - then today's USA inflation is 18%.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Well, around 1987 mortgage rates for new homes were at 10% . but, as i remember the cost of goods was staying stable. Gas was low cost. I was a class "C" residential contractor. I remodeled older homes. Everybody was remodeling their homes and not buying another home cause of the interest rate. A lot of builders went belly up here in Florida, especially smaller builders.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Howard,

You could be right. the inflation rate is causing everything to cost a lot more. 18% might be low now.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Gary,

What country are you talking about that the inflation rate is double? Not in the USA back in the 70's. the mortgage rates jumped to 10% but that was in the mid to late 80's. I never seen everything to jump in price like it has now. We had things to jump in price through the years but not everything.

We kept gas prices low through the years and it kept prices for transporting goods low also. With gas now from $4.25 to $7 a gallon we are seeing everything with inflated prices. 

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

In 1983 the 30 year mortgage rate dropped from 18% to 12%.
I rushed and purchased my house before the prices could go up (lower interest rate => higher prices).

The house was built in late 1983 and early 1984.
I had a 12 1/8 % mortgage.
I still live in this house.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

We had in Florida around 18% mortgages in the 80's. I think that lasted for about 4 years I came to Florida in 1980 from Ohio. It leveled out at about 10% in late 80's. I don't remember when the interest rate started to drop low again.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Howard_Z said:


> I have seen on Fox news - several times - that if USA inflation were measured the same way it was measured during President Carter - then today's USA inflation is 18%.


Same with Unemployment. If measured today like back in the Carter era it would be 18%


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> Same with Unemployment. If measured today like back in the Carter era it would be 18%


 Yes. Similar in Sweden. I dont know now, but back when it started to become high when it started to become common with outsoursing jobs to low salary countries many years ago the official number was 5 % or so, 
BUT according to a count including such as people, who studied but would have worked if there would be jiobs, 
promote healthty people to retire earlier 
and "kindergarten for grown ups" worthless programs government made to make them not counted as unemployed 
the REAL unemployment was around 20 %. 

Since then its some reduced by retirement by the Swedish age pyramid is more like a cylinder than a pyramid with extra many born during 1940-ties
but on the other hand there are many new refugees, some working, many of them unemployed,
so I dont know if its less or more percent unemployed now if counted corrert. In suburbs turned to "ghettos" its worse now than back then.
Many young adult Swedes have become "Youtubers" and "Instagrammers" who count themselves as full time working even when they DONT earn a full time salary 🤣 If they dont register as unemployed, then they arent counted as such...


----------

